# 2021 New Ariens Snowblowers



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

Here is a video from Paul Sikkema

Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup.

Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

MSB1766 said:


> Here is a video from Paul Sikkema
> 
> Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup.
> 
> Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup.


Since I could not access the posted video, I found this one: 



 and it describes a new LED headlamp unit for 2012 and up Ariens models. The part number is 72104400 and will be available later this year.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I see why they need a Kraken machine, all that slush!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice to see some new stuff. Wonder if 420cc is the max or if a larger engine will come out in the future. We may be hitting a plateau. Due to several reasons.


----------



## Matty74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Link does not work


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Matty74 said:


> Link does not work


That is why Ziggy65 and I found an alternative link. See posts #2 and #3.


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ziggy65, thanks for fixing the link.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

MSB1766 said:


> Here is a video from Paul Sikkema
> 
> Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup.
> 
> Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup.


Goodness. How many gimmicks will they come up with next to sell a snowblower?


----------



## Matty74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks. I guess I’ll be getting a Kraken hahaha. I’ll keep my Deluxe 28 SHO tho. The old farm kid in me still likes his toys, even though I “live in town” these days. Trying to get my 13 year old started on snow removal/mowing lawns for extra $$. Doubt that’ll happen tho with him being involved in sports year around.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Rooskie said:


> Goodness. How many gimmicks will they come up with next to sell a snowblower?


I definitely do not like the electric chute controls or EFI. Hopefully those don't spread to the Platinums I'm looking at.

I do like the LED replacement bulb, that should have been standard a couple years ago.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

nothing wrong with electric solenoids , you drive a car, it's shifted by solenoids and computer. where your heat/a/c is blown is controlled by them .they don't fail very often ,are cheaper and more compact than hydraulics' 
we have for some years now had electronic power steering on cars, 

efi while many dislike the thought, we are now in what the epa tier 4 / phase 4 now with efi is on many twins right now the tech is trickling down onto singles ,soon to be the main stay on all, along with cat convertors . evaporative tank controls we are already seeing that, 

keep your old stuff running as long as you can,


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

It was real scary when I was at Lowe’s the other day and saw that mtd has a new efi system on the craftsman snowblowers. I feel bad for the early adopters the Kawasaki and kohler systems are good unfortunately the ariens engines I don’t believe are ready for efi. I’ve seen about 5 or 6 of them that run but are very hard to start and extremely picky about fuel abs plugs while the carb version will be fine with anything reasonably fresh and a bpr6es, we’ve also had a few throttle body/injector assembly’s fail


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

to many people who maintain thier own OPE and many repair shop owners. the thought is scary . WHY because they don't understand the system. it's not yet everyday , 

yes there is a need for special tools to help in repairs, pressure testers, vom's, efi diagnostic kits such as mtd's efi kit part number 951-15345 . plus shops paying to attend schooling classes .

new carb and epa rules will end carbs, very shortly in the next few years 

heres some reading to help understand 








WALBRO Worked With Cub Cadet To Launch The First Consumer EFI Lawn Tractor - TodaysMower.com


(Many of you had questions last year about the EFI engine that Cub Cadet was using in the XT2 LX42" EFI Lawn Tractor. Here is a little more info on this. I




todaysmower.com












Walbro launches next-generation EFI system for consumer engine applications | OPE Business


Walbro recently announced the production launch of its next-generation EEM Injection system designed specifically to bring the benefits of electronic fuel injection (EFI) to both single- and twin-cylinder consumer engine applications. The system features a small, light-weight Engine Control Unit...




opebusiness.com


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I have to admit, my EFI Ariens is running real good this season. Yes, they did have to change the brains out the first season, but so far so good. It starts right up with a single half pull. Clean, and fresh fuel (premium non-ethanol) and regular oil changes and lubrication and good to go.
It looks like the fuel tanks on the 420 is bigger...I wonder if it would fit a previous model. 
Anyone know?
Robert


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

captchas said:


> nothing wrong with electric solenoids , you drive a car, it's shifted by solenoids and computer. where your heat/a/c is blown is controlled by them .they don't fail very often ,are cheaper and more compact than hydraulics'
> we have for some years now had electronic power steering on cars,
> 
> efi while many dislike the thought, we are now in what the epa tier 4 / phase 4  now with efi is on many twins right now the tech is trickling down onto singles ,soon to be the main stay on all, along with cat convertors . evaporative tank controls we are already seeing that,
> ...


The problem is that snowblowers are used in severe conditions after sitting often for many months at a time. The switches for Simplicity's first gen electric controls failed often. And when they do fail you are SOL unless you have spare parts on hand.

The thing is, the mechanical controls on any premium blower work just fine. They are easy to use and will last for decades. I just don't see the point of paying extra for them and hope they don't permeate the Platinum line. But I get it, people tend to shop by specs and features these days so I'm sure it will be good for sales.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

captchas said:


> nothing wrong with electric solenoids , you drive a car, it's shifted by solenoids and computer. where your heat/a/c is blown is controlled by them .they don't fail very often ,are cheaper and more compact than hydraulics'
> we have for some years now had electronic power steering on cars,
> 
> efi while many dislike the thought, we are now in what the epa tier 4 / phase 4 now with efi is on many twins right now the tech is trickling down onto singles ,soon to be the main stay on all, along with cat convertors . evaporative tank controls we are already seeing that,
> ...


ANOTHER excellent reason to run vintage iron.
Almost everyday there are more and more reasons on this site to go retro.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

bisonp said:


> The problem is that snowblowers are used in severe conditions after sitting often for many months at a time. The switches for Simplicity's first gen electric controls failed often. And when they do fail you are SOL unless you have spare parts on hand.
> 
> The thing is, the mechanical controls on any premium blower work just fine. They are easy to use and will last for decades. I just don't see the point of paying extra for them and hope they don't permeate the Platinum line. But I get it, people tend to shop by specs and features these days so I'm sure it will be good for sales.


I largely agree. You are definitely using a blower in more adverse conditions, there is long periods of inactivity and the likelihood hood of failure is higher as a result. Electric chutes will fail much sooner, and more often. I have commented before that I like the functionality of the electric chute on my Honda, but there are two chute motors and electronics in the joystick that can and will fail. 

Now, what I would like to see is Honda offering the same machine with a mechanical chute, and this would bring the price down. Would this not be just as effective for increasing sales overall? Or does Honda get the benefit of a large market for parts and fixing these things, so forget about offering a manual chute? I think the latter.

Like Honda, Ariens will likely go electric across the board on their two stage machines, and there is going to be growing pains.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Darkwoods said:


> I largely agree. You are definitely using a blower in more adverse conditions, there is long periods of inactivity and the likelihood hood of failure is higher as a result. Electric chutes will fail much sooner, and more often. I have commented before that I like the functionality of the electric chute on my Honda, but there are two chute motors and electronics in the joystick that can and will fail.
> 
> Now, what I would like to see is Honda offering the same machine with a mechanical chute, and this would bring the price down. Would this not be just as effective for increasing sales overall? Or does Honda get the benefit of a large market for parts and fixing these things, so forget about offering a manual chute? I think the latter.
> 
> Like Honda, Ariens will likely go electric across the board on their two stage machines, and there is going to be growing pains.


Bells and whistles. That's what they use to sell snowblowers these days. Gimmicks and fancy names.


----------



## ericr (Nov 1, 2019)

MSB1766 said:


> Here is a video from Paul Sikkema
> 
> Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup.
> 
> Introducing the Ariens Mammoth 852, Ariens Special Edition, Ariens Kraken, Ariens Alpine, Ariens Mountaineering, Ariens Great Lakes Edition. Ariens Compact RapidTrak. Here is a summary of the 2021 Ariens snow lineup.


I find it unfortunate that none of the walk-behind models have anything more than a 420cc engine. I realize that a 420cc engine might be plenty of power at sea level and in nominal snowfall geographies. However, when running at higher altitudes, there's a lot of power loss, leading to the need for more power. For example, I live at 6800 feet, which gives me about 78% of the air pressure at sea level. Assuming that reduces output power by approximately the same amount, a 13.6 HP engine becomes only about 10.6 HP. Conversely, I would need a 17.4 HP engine to get 13.6 HP at my altitude.

Maybe I'll end up with a V-twin engine on my Rapidtrak Hydro Pro 28 after the warranty expires.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

After the way they treated my path pro and I, I am currently trying not to be too bitter.
But it may not last.


----------



## OldSkoolDj (Dec 4, 2019)

Snow blower porn - love it.

I don't need it but want a Mammoth. Gotta show up the neighbors!


----------



## corden james (May 27, 2021)

The new Ariens S18 snow gasconader uses the power of our traditional snow gascons in a minor machine. Underweight and easy to use, the S18 uses our innovative paddle system to clean to the pavement leaving a newly excavated look. With its power and performance, the S18 is the ideal snow gasconader for small jobs of 1-8 stature of snow. Its small physique makes it easy to store and maneuver and has the sureness hoped from all Ariens snow gascons.

The Ariens Crossover snow boaster provides a two- stage snow boaster with single- stage accurateness. The large 14- inch auto make the snow boaster easy to maneuver through up to 12 altitude of snow. The Crossover has three different handlebar heights and an auger that touches the ground pulling the addict forward as it tackles advanced snow volumes than the traditional single stage models. 
keep reading


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Anybody have their hands on the LED headlight yet????
LED Headlight Replacement Kit
Part Number: 72104400

I have one on order but no date yet


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

So I saw the new Deluxe 28 at my local Fleet Farm this weekend. The white and gray nameplate is gone, it's now all orange and black. Looks like...Halloween. The chute rotation auger had a bigger handle and of course there was the LED light. Not sure if anything else was different. Still has what I consider to be sideways and backwards speed control, with fast to the left. The website is still not updated.


----------

